# Assisted opener reccomendations?



## sl2squeeze (Nov 3, 2007)

I am looking for an assisted opening knife with a strong lock for under $100 if possible. What would everyone reccomend?


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's what I've carried for quite some time.  The Gerber AR 3.50. It's a great knife.


----------



## tellner (Nov 3, 2007)

The new model of the Spyderco Endura with the Emerson Wave feature is my current everyday knife. The (sadly discontinued) Spyderco Kerambit with a zip tie through the thumb hole is another excellent choice.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a Cold Steel ProLite folder that I really like. However, I just looked at their web site and it appears they don't offer it anymore.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 3, 2007)

Benchmade.  Anything by Benchmade.  Best Knife I've ever owned or seen.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 3, 2007)

The most common assisted-openers are probably made by Kershaw.  However, I don't recommend them because I've seen several of them literally fall apart under normal use.  

I'd recommend a "waved" Spyderco Endura or Delica .  They're great knives for a reasonable price and with a few minutes of practice they are faster to deploy than an assisted-opener; I've carried mine for several years now.  I've also heard great things about their new one, the P'kal, but it's not under $100.

My other pick would be for a Benchmade with the Axis Lock.  Great knives and very quick to get into action even if they're not A.O.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 3, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> The most common assisted-openers are probably made by Kershaw.  However, I don't recommend them because I've seen several of them literally fall apart under normal use.
> 
> I'd recommend a "waved" Spyderco Endura or Delica .  They're great knives for a reasonable price and with a few minutes of practice they are faster to deploy than an assisted-opener; I've carried mine for several years now.  I've also heard great things about their new one, the P'kal, but it's not under $100.
> 
> My other pick would be for a Benchmade with the Axis Lock.  Great knives and very quick to get into action even if they're not A.O.


I carry a Spydeco folder (Police model) myself.  I've had it at least 10 or 15 years; used it in a variety of ways (thankfully, not on a person), and the only problem I've got is that the clip has developed a little play around the screws of late.  It's not enough to make it unsecure, just a little "wobbly."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> The most common assisted-openers are probably made by Kershaw. However, I don't recommend them because I've seen several of them literally fall apart under normal use.
> 
> I'd recommend a "waved" Spyderco Endura or Delica . They're great knives for a reasonable price and with a few minutes of practice they are faster to deploy than an assisted-opener; I've carried mine for several years now. I've also heard great things about their new one, the P'kal, but it's not under $100.
> 
> My other pick would be for a Benchmade with the Axis Lock. Great knives and very quick to get into action even if they're not A.O.


 
I definately like Benchmade.  However, I have had several Kershaw's and they have all been durable *so far*. (still I value your opinion and fortunately for me they are not my EDC)

Still I will agree with you that I actually prefer a non assisted knife.  CRKT Knives are good, Benchmade, Spyderco, etc.  Still I think everyone needs to find the exact knife that works well for them, provided the quality is high.


----------



## tellner (Nov 4, 2007)

The only way is to pick up a bunch of them. Try them all out. See which ones feel good in your hand and won't unlock on you. As long as they're above a certain modest level of quality and within certain broad ranges of blade size, geometry, handle material and carry options it's all a matter of personal preference and ergonomics.


----------



## bakxierboxer (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been carrying one or another of my paired (L/R) Spydercos daily since the early 1970s when they made pretty much ALL of  their knives available in either left-hand or right-hand versions. At the time I was involved with SPM and had made due note of the rather strange idea that I was possessed of TWO (count 'em!) 2 hands.....

Aside from occasionally tweaking the blades to make sure they stayed free between the scales they've been no trouble at all.

In those early days, most of the models had one scale thinner than the other and inappropriate handling (aka "dropping") could cause some misalignment due to the thinner/weaker scale.

Oh, yeah... I was also a dealer for them for some years.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 5, 2007)

I carried a Spydeco Endura for years and never found a reason to complain.  For the past year or so I've been carrying a CRKT and find it to be _almost_ as good as a Spydeco.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 6, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I carry a Spydeco folder (Police model) myself. I've had it at least 10 or 15 years; used it in a variety of ways (thankfully, not on a person), and the only problem I've got is that the clip has developed a little play around the screws of late. It's not enough to make it unsecure, just a little "wobbly."


 
Contact Spyderco, and ask them about sending it back for reconditioning and resharpening.  Should only cost 5 bucks, and they'll make it as good as new.


----------

